# Does anyone here have a cafe au lait standard?



## valeriea (Aug 8, 2009)

Just curious  I do not know of anyone else with a cafe au lait standard. I wish I did, would love to see what more of them look like as adults.. Taylor's color is continually fading and I can't wait to see what she looks like when she's all done changing. 

Valerie


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She looks great in your avatar. I would love to see some more pictures. I don't have a cafe au lait.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

BFF Go to Valereia's profle, there are a lot of nice pictures there.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Some say Moose might be... he's faded A LOT.

There are some recent pics here of him I`ll try to find them you can search my name too.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I don't own a cafet-au-lait but yours is lovely!
_


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

Taylor is absolutely stunning. I don't own a cafe au lait, but it's on my list of colors I would like.

I'm sure it must be fascinating to watch her color clear.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Your boy is so light in the face that I think he may actually be a Silver Beige not a Cafe. What color were his parents? Was one of them Silver or Blue? Does he have Silver behind him? 

If you don't know, I can help you find out. What were the registered names of his dam and sire. I can look at his pedigree on www.poodlepedigree.com (if his lines are listed) and see what colors are behind him.

It is helpful to remember that Brown comes in a spectrum of colors and that a fading allele laid over the base brown changes the color just like it does on Black Poodles:

Good brown = good black (lots of bad browns out there like bad blacks)
Cafe = Blue
Silver Beige = Silver


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Gunther was quite a bit darker.
In less than a year he faded to almost all white.
What did the breeder say about Taylor's mature colour?


----------



## valeriea (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your comments! Actually I really don't know much of anything about Taylor's parents or her breeder. I got her from someone when she was 4 months old, and that lady gave me the pictures (posted in my album) of Taylor's parents (black and cafe au lait?) and all of her records. She is APRI registered, so I doubt you can look up her parents.. but if there is any way to, on her registration papers her mom is Princess Sohphie (L08-AZ-AF-20533T) and her dad is Sir Chester XI (G08-ZA-AF-35214T). I had assumed she was AKC registered (although it really doesn't matter - she is spayed and is a pet) because her former owner had sent me the picture of the mother and told me she had been shown, and I thought you could only show dogs through the AKC. I questioned her about it later and she told me that you can show in APRI, and that it was much easier to title that way.. I had no idea, but again it didn't matter since she is a pet. But back to the color question! The lady I got her from told me she was a cafe au lait, and it's also on her papers, but if it's possible for her to be a silver beige she very well may be.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, 1st, based on Taylor's puppy picture, I would definitely say Silver Beige. The Silver Beige puppies are born sort of a dark cinnamon red-brown color. When you shave their faces at 8 weeks, you will see a very light taupe color similar to the way you see a platinum face on a true silver even though their bodies are black. With a Cafe, I would expect to see a more dusky light brown face at Taylor's age.

For an example of the way a true Silver Beige will clear see the Alegria Poodle home page. The Mini on the right is Shane who is currently burning up the show ring. I think your Taylor will clear to that same striking taupe color. 

As far as APRI goes, it is a junk registry (sorry... that sounds harsh... your dog is not junk... just the registry!) APRI and CKC (Continental Kennel Club) will register any dog for a fee. It is a place for people to register dogs that are otherwise not registrable. For example, if a Poodle is sold on limited registration, that means that it is not supposed to be bred. People will go behind a breeders back and register the Poodle with APRI or CKC and then breed the Poodles and say that they are "registered". 

As far as dog shows go, I can't imagine what an APRI Championship would mean? That your dog was actually alive at the time of the show?

Finally, something rings funny about the pictures you were given of Taylor's parents. First, his dad is an odd color. It almost looks like he is an apricot with brown pigment (which would mean that he has brown behind him). It would be interesting to know how old he was in that picture and to know what color he was as a puppy. Then there is Taylor's dam. That picture is of a very well bred and professionally groomed AKC, Specials quality bitch. There is no way that bitch is APRI registered or that her name is Princess Sophie. No one who registers with APRI has the skills to groom or grow coat like that and no one with this quality of Poodle would name it Princess Sophie (sorry but "Princess XXXX is standard BYB naming convention...). A bitch of this quality would have her kennel name listed first.

It would be very interesting to know the true story. Who is the bitch in the picture? If she truly is Taylor's dam, how did she come to be in the hands of someone who would re-register her with APRI and rename her? Was she stolen?


----------



## valeriea (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree with you.. believe me I wondered the same thing about the picture she gave me of Taylor's mother. Like I said after seeing those pictures etc. I just assumed she was AKC registered. It wasn't until we drove the 7 hours to Dallas to pick Taylor up and I was looking at her papers that I realized she was APRI.. but at that point I was in love. I have tried to contact Taylor's breeder but haven't been able to get in touch with her by phone, I wanted to ask her for more information on Taylor's parents. Still trying!


----------



## valeriea (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, I think I can pretty much say that picture is not of Taylor's mother. I did a google image search for "standard poodle" and that is the first picture that comes up, off this website: http://www.showdog.com/Breeds/dog_breed_info.aspx?breed=Standard Poodle . The picture she gave me of her "dad", though, I still think is probably her real dad. If she was going to fake that one she could definitely have come up with a better picture. I wish I could get in touch with the breeder!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow... just wow!

Still it doesn't reflect on your boy. He is just super lucky he got away from such numb-skulls!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Taylor's pictures are gorgeous. I love the one as a pup and she is pawing through the kennel. She looks very happy. I'm just glad she found a good home.


----------



## valeriea (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks.  She is a very happy girl.. as I'm sure you can tell in the pictures. She never has a bad day. It's all good.. I really didn't care about her pedigree or anything like that, as she is my pet only.


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

She is just beautiful. And I love your pictures of her...especially the two with her and your Yorkie. Very cute!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love the photos of Taylor. The one of the tongue hanging out is adorable!
_


----------



## gerrifrank (Jun 20, 2010)

*Cafe Au Lait Standard Poodle*

Hello,

I have a Cafe Au Lait standard poodle. She was chocolate when she was born and continually faded. She is now 1 1/2 years old and here is what she looks like.

She has medium colored amber eyes... rather striking. Oh yeah, her parents were black and red.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

gerrifrank said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Cafe Au Lait standard poodle. She was chocolate when she was born and continually faded. She is now 1 1/2 years old and here is what she looks like.
> 
> ...


Do you have other pictures that show her color as a puppy and ones that show her fully standing?

Her color is so light, I would call her a Silver Beige.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Its REALLY too bad that they called it Continental Kennel Club. I assume they did it so that people (like me) would confuse it with the Canadian Kennel Club which is the same thing in Canada as AKC.

Before I learned that information, I would look on the Internet at US Poodles and see it was registered with the CKC -- and I naturally assumed it meant the Canadian Kennel Club. I suppose most good dogs in the States are registered with AKC. I heard that the UKC means lesser quality than the UKC. I assume breeders in Canada when referring to an American dog registered with AKC and the dog also registered with CKC would always mean Canadian Kennel Club. 

As I said, I assume the Continental people are hoping their name will be confused with the Canadian Kennel Club.


----------



## gerrifrank (Jun 20, 2010)

I found some of her puppy pics.. she was actually fading when we got her at 10 and 1/2 weeks. I almost didn't take her but she was very cute and really really needed to be taken. When I got her to the vet she was about 3-4 pounds underweight.

Here are some of her puppy pics.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Honey is a silver-beige.
Carole


----------



## gerrifrank (Jun 20, 2010)

So, a silver beige can originate from a chocolate also?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

gerrifrank said:


> So, a silver beige can originate from a chocolate also?





cbrand said:


> The Silver Beige puppies are born sort of a dark cinnamon red-brown color. When you shave their faces at 8 weeks, you will see a very light taupe color similar to the way you see a platinum face on a true silver even though their bodies are black.


After looking at Honey's baby pictures, I'd say she was more of a dark cinnamon than chocolate brown. If you go to my albums, you can see some baby pictures of my daughter's brown standard poodle and she's definitely a dark brown, while Honey's coat has a much more red or cinnamon cast to it! She's beautiful no matter what!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

gerrifrank said:


> So, a silver beige can originate from a chocolate also?


There is no Chocolate in Poodles.  Only Brown. Chocolate is a Lab color. There are variations in the Brown spectrum:
Brown
Cafe... A dilution of Brown. Cafe:Brown::Blue:Black
Silver Beige.... most diluted Brown. Silver Beige:Brown::Silver:Black 

The question is often when does a faded Brown actually become Cafe and when does Cafe get so light that it becomes Silver Beige. In your dog's case, there is no question. She is so light that she is truly a Silver Beige.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

And a very adorable silver beige too! She looks like such a sweetheart in her pictures!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

she's gorgeous!!! & her mom is stunning!!

i have a brown - however, she's gotten so much lighter. she's not really au lait, cause her brown hairs are really brown but she has silvered in-between. you could search the websites of breeders who breed for cafe au lait. if you find someone really nice, you could probably eMail them and ask them. if they really breed for this color, they should know more about the pattern of the change and how long it could take. how 'bout the breeder you got her from? does she/he breed for cafe au lait ? i was told their full adult coats and color are not mature until 2 yrs old. breeders: please correct me if i am wrong!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Taylor is beautiful - I looked at your profile album


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what is the difference between sislver beige and cafe au lait?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Pamela said:


> what is the difference between sislver beige and cafe au lait?


Pictures of Teddy - he was dark brown when I got him and he ws supposed to be two years old - i think he was younger because in a year his color had faded to wht it is now and some on here say he is silver beige


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

lately Teddy has this dark hair around his eyes - almost like a racoon - maybe I just don't get close enough shaving it lol!


----------



## L80Laura (Apr 6, 2020)

valeriea said:


> Just curious  I do not know of anyone else with a cafe au lait standard. I wish I did, would love to see what more of them look like as adults.. Taylor's color is continually fading and I can't wait to see what she looks like when she's all done changing.
> 
> Valerie


----------



## L80Laura (Apr 6, 2020)

L80Laura said:


> View attachment 465767


Hendrix is 1yr10mo Cafe au Lait
I'm new to this forum business. Finding puppy photo as he was dark brown. And in light he is much lighter.


----------



## L80Laura (Apr 6, 2020)

L80Laura said:


> View attachment 465767





L80Laura said:


> Hendrix is 1yr10mo Cafe au Lait
> I'm new to this forum business. Finding puppy photo as he was dark brown. And in light he is much lighter.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

This is Shasta. I used this picture because she is much lighter when shaved so this gives you the look of the two lengths. 









This is Shasta as a puppy. As you can see, her face was much lighter when shaved than the dark brown she was everywhere else. 










I don't have a good picture, but her eyes are a golden brown. People say she looks human in the eyes or looks like she is seeing right into you. It just doesn't translate on a two dimensional photo. 










Some people swear she is silver beige and some she is cafe. I think she is a nut.


----------



## Vhicks (Nov 6, 2021)

valeriea said:


> Just curious  I do not know of anyone else with a cafe au lait standard. I wish I did, would love to see what more of them look like as adults.. Taylor's color is continually fading and I can't wait to see what she looks like when she's all done changing.
> 
> Valerie


Hello Valerie,
I have a female cafe au lait. She is 14 months and her color is fading. Her tale has almost fully faded. It is a lot of fun watching her coat change. 

{Edited by moderator to remove content which does not meet PF rules.}


----------



## Vhicks (Nov 6, 2021)

The Opera Poodle said:


> This is Shasta. I used this picture because she is much lighter when shaved so this gives you the look of the two lengths.
> View attachment 465774
> 
> 
> ...





L80Laura said:


> Hendrix is 1yr10mo Cafe au Lait
> I'm new to this forum business. Finding puppy photo as he was dark brown. And in light he is much lighter.





Vhicks said:


> Hello Valerie,
> I have a female cafe au lait. She is 14 months and her color is fading. Her tale has almost fully faded. It is a lot of fun watching her coat change.
> 
> {Edited by moderator to remove content which does not meet PF rules.}


here is a picture of Áine. She is 13 months old.









[Content removed by moderator in accordance with Poodle Forum rules.]


----------

